# 2018 Havanese Rescue Inc. (HRI) Fall Online Auction has BEGUN



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

2018 Havanese Rescue Inc. (HRI) Fall Online Auction has BEGUN, so BID NOW!

https://2018hriauction.homesteadcloud.com/

The Auction ends on Saturday, November 17th at 3 pm EST.

Don't Miss Out on Winning Your Favorite Items. The Holidays are coming soon. There are items for your pets, for gifts for people, for your holidays.

> Be sure to get your ticket for your chance to win a week at a luxurious Cancun resort! https://2018hriauction.homesteadcloud.com/cancun

> Don't miss out on the Special offers on the last page: https://2018hriauction.homesteadcloud.com/special-offers


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

There are outfits and toys for dogs and some gorgeous baby outfits for human babies. Take a look if anyone you know is expecting.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The end of the auction is nearing. Get in your bids early so you won't lose out on something wonderful!


----------

